# kovachii first bloom



## theorchidzone (Sep 13, 2015)

Here is a first bloom kovachii from Peruflora.
Extraordinary color!!! Shape could be better.
For those who ask, the color in the photo is essentially accurate. In fact the color in person may be darker!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 13, 2015)

You are right! Very good color! And the shape in not that bad.


----------



## Silvan (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice colour. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## John M (Sep 13, 2015)

Those petals are wonderful! Abax will like that the dorsal sepal is more in proportion with the rest of the flower. I like that too. A very nice acquisition, especially if the plant produces flowers that are a little bit more "butch" on the next inflorescence. Definately a clone worth reblooming to see what it can really do. Good luck!


----------



## Achamore (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes, very good colour..!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 13, 2015)

Great job. Congrats!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 13, 2015)

The pouch has an interesting pattern of lines. I don't remember seeing that before.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Sep 13, 2015)

:drool:

Can't say more.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 13, 2015)

Lovely for sure! 
and those interesting petals that are held above the horizontal line.

Do flowers of this species always curl up over the few days or??


----------



## abax (Sep 13, 2015)

You're right John. I do like the dorsal being a bit more in
proportion to the rest of the flower. I'd love to see another
view. The pouch looks a bit squished in, but that may be
the angle of the photo. The color is fantastic. I didn't even notice the lines until Dot pointed them out. First bloom isn't usually the best
bloom anyway.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theorchidzone (Sep 13, 2015)

I haven't seen enough to generalize 100%. But some definitely have less of a tendency to do so. So I think that issue can be bred out.
Temperature also affects flower quality, so I was very worried as Central California has been rather warm the last two weeks. Better flowers in cooler temps I think.
I took this pic on Saturday. I'll report back on Monday if there is a major change.
JC



Happypaphy7 said:


> Lovely for sure!
> and those interesting petals that are held above the horizontal line.
> 
> Do flowers of this species always curl up over the few days or??


----------



## labskaus (Sep 14, 2015)

That's a fine flower. I agree the dorsal has good shape and also good colour.


----------



## phraggy (Sep 14, 2015)

This is a very nice well coloured kovachii ---- hope it doesn't 'curl' too early.

Ed


----------



## eggshells (Sep 14, 2015)

Wow! Fantstic.


----------



## Kostas (Sep 14, 2015)

Very nice! How do you grow it and how wet do you keep it?


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 14, 2015)

If this one is any indication, you should have some exceptional ones in this line of breeding.


----------

